# Sabertooth Characin



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

it's like a fake elong cool as hell though..is Sabertooth Characin <---the real name of this fish..


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

is that a Payara?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is it yours?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> is it yours?


no it's not mine but i would like to know what it is..


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

same family if not the actual thing, i forget what family it is though. Cool fish, i like how they pitch themselves awkwardly


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks like a Sabretooth Tetra-Payara to me....checkem out at pedros...
http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=221


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

Susp3nc3 said:


> looks like a Sabretooth Tetra-Payara to me....checkem out at pedros...
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/store/scrip...?idCategory=221
> [snapback]1199866[/snapback]​


sh*t man they get big


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

lol yea..very big


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

oh yea.. i heard they die a lot in aquariums tho...so be carefull if u get one


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In nature adults will live in real rapid waters and will need a lot of oxygen. If you have the room it is a great fish, but hard to take care for


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

damn great payara love those fish to bad the need a very big tank


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

fury said:


> > is it yours?
> 
> 
> no it's not mine but i would like to know what it is..
> [snapback]1199847[/snapback]​


1. Hydrolycus scomberoides

2. Hydrolycus armatus

3. Hydrolycus tatauaia

4. Hydrolycus wallacei

theirs the four different species i know of, right now im tryin to find

enough information to attempt a profile on 1. Hydrolycus scomberoides

heres OPEFE's link


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

they almost always die at 12" for some reason


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> fury said:
> 
> 
> > > is it yours?
> ...


The pic is a scomberoides. About two years ago I was in a doubt between the scomberoides or snakeheads and I did a lot of research about the two species. Therefor I would say that it is a scomberoides


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

there are several reeasons that they tend to die at 12 inches, the first beeing that they need an absolutely massive tank, if you have ever seen them eat you would understand why. Second they are born in lakes and at around 12 inches in the wild they migrate to the rivers, often found in fast rapids. or beneath falls where there is plenty of oxygen in the water. when they grow to 12 inches you must have a ton of current in your tank combined with as much possible surface agitation, to dissolve more oxygen in to the water colum.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

The 12" "mysterious death" has been floating around for a long time, but in fact is unfounded. There has been many members present and past that have owned Hydrolycus sp over 14". Not to say that death at 12" doesn't happen, but it isn't something you can set your watch by like some people claim. The aforementioned reason by rbp 4 135 is a valid one. They do need current with plenty of oxygen when they get older. But this is only a small part of why they die in captivity. Another big reason is because of their diet. This fish is very hard to get off of live foods. It has been done and with great success but it is not easy. So what happens is a fish that is fed gold fish for his entire developmental period. This is like feeding your child pizza everyday for every meal of his life. Not too much vitamins and a whole lot of fat( not to mention the high risk of disease). Combine this with bad water conditions or tank care, and the result isn't that far off. With proper tank setup( which in the long run is virtually impossible considering the full size of these guys) and diet, they can live a long time and be quite healthy.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

they always die be4 they hit a foot


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

furious piranha said:


> they always die be4 they hit a foot


Why do I even bother. . .


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

SLANTED said:


> they always die be4 they hit a foot


Why do I even bother. . .








[/quote]

LOL... I was thinking the same thing.

I've had my H. aramatus for about 4 or 5 months. They're tricky to keep healthy. Seems like if you look at them wrong they'll get ick. I've had to treat mine 3 times. No success on weaning off live foods. They're actually pretty boring unless they're eating. Mine is the most timid fish I've ever seen.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

those things are cool!


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I have one I bought from Pedro, didnt know the short life expectantcy or I wouldnt have bothered.


----------

